

Meet Piper: your first bitcoin paper wallet printer - lowglow
http://www.techendo.co/posts/meet-piper-your-first-bitcoin-paper-wallet-printer

======
jglauche
Thermal paper is by far the last medium I want to store a wallet on...

~~~
lowglow
I wonder why the creators chose this. Does it allow for a smaller footprint?

~~~
jglauche
Yes, the thermal printing mechanism is very simple. You need a printing head,
which you can get as pre-build module, and you need a mechanism to feed the
paper.

Alternatives are for example thermal transfer printing method, where you have
a roll of paper and a roll of ink on a film that gets transfered over to the
paper on the areas that are heated. Technically this is more complex, but on a
product like this, they saved on thew wrong end by using thermal paper.

~~~
bebna
Couldn't be a printer with same footprint be build with laser printing? If you
keep the resolution low and got the time and money for the research, It should
be possible I think.

------
cookrn
Could this be useful transfers arranged through a service like
[https://localbitcoins.com/](https://localbitcoins.com/) ??

------
Hellenion
That'd be my second:
[http://www.ollydbg.de/Paperbak/index.html](http://www.ollydbg.de/Paperbak/index.html)

